# What I have figured out may work for me and my chi



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and have been reading the forums concerning foods. When I adopted my chi I put her on Taste Of The Wild because her skin was dry and flaky and I was told to go grain free. Since TOTW was only a few cents more than the grain laden store brands I just went with it not putting any effort in to it. It was also widely available around our home and when traveling. 

Fast forward two years and going to pet shops and I am now changing things. While shopping at my local mom and pop pet shop over the past couple years I discovered things like Stella and Chewy's and noticed other grain free foods and began to wonder about them. 

I started out thinking I wanted to move over to Stella and Chewy's frozen pattys going premade raw. Then I started reading these forums and thinking it was the bones that cleaned the teeth and that even though it would be better than kibble my chi's teeth would still get plaque (not as much) on the premade raw. Also the cost was 24 to 28 more a month than we were paying for TOTW and we would have to do freeze dried while traveling which is more expensive than the frozen patty's. Also, the cost increase that would incur if adding another dog to the house especially a larger one. I figured a 35 pound dog and my 6 pound chi would cost 300 a month on Stella's frozen pattys. My husband wasn't a fan. 

So I went to kibbles and researched for weeks. My choices came down to quality of the company producing kibble, quality of ingredients, selection and size of kibbles ( I needed small for my girl bc even though she is 6 pounds, she seems to have a very small mouth and some kibble is just to hard for her to bite down on). I want to thank the people who post on this forum because I would never had heard of Fromm four star grain free. The pet shop introduced me to Horizon brands pulsar, legacy and Amicus, then Orijen, and Anaca. The orijen is really great but people have had issues with small dogs and the protein content in it as relating to high liver enzymes. The Anaca did not have a small kibble in the non grain variety. The pulsar was rated lower than the other on dog food advisor, the legacy had a larger kibble. The Amicus has red lentils and saw that some peoples pets had red eye discharge from it. The Fromm was rated one half star less on dog food advisor than the others. The difference in cost of these foods compared to TOTW was about 8 dollars or less a month for my chi. The cost of adding a 35 pound dog would make it 70 a month instead of the 300 for Stella and Chewys. About 35 more a month than the current cost of TOTW would be. 

I like aspects of all these foods and went back and forth A lot agonizing over the decision! Then I decided I was looking at all great foods and was taking this to far. LOL. So I decided that I wasn't going to pick just one I was going to rotate and try different ones and let my girl tell me which was best and maybe continue to have more than one choice so that I have a better chance of finding it when traveling. I have decided to rotate Amicus and Fromm each month and see what she likes and how she does. I may include the Acana small breed later as it has small kibble with grain but the grain in it is steel cut oats and low GI. 

My final thoughts on this right now are to do the kibble rotating Fromm and Amicus and probably another while adding in two or three meaty bones a week for her teeth and Stella and Chewy's as treats. :daisy:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am a huge advocate of Fromm! That's what my Toby eats and before he went on it he was constantly sick. He does get raw bones and bully sticks for his teeth but no other treats. I've never heard of the other brand you plan to use, but you definitely sound like you've done your research. Sounds like a good plan!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> I am a huge advocate of Fromm! That's what my Toby eats and before he went on it he was constantly sick. He does get raw bones and bully sticks for his teeth but no other treats. I've never heard of the other brand you plan to use, but you definitely sound like you've done your research. Sounds like a good plan!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You'r the reason I found FROMM!! 

Here is the website for Horizon they are out of Canada and you should definitely read about them they sound so much like Fromm. The Amicus is their small breed formula. 
Home Page | Horizon


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw I'm glad I can help. I will research the Horizon. Also, the Fromm four star grain free comes in 4 or 5 varieties that can be rotated without transition, too. Just to let you know if you want more variety. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Aw I'm glad I can help. I will research the Horizon. Also, the Fromm four star grain free comes in 4 or 5 varieties that can be rotated without transition, too. Just to let you know if you want more variety.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That was a major reason why I could not pick! I loved that Fromm had variety!


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Read the Horizon culture and philosophy under the heart of horizon tab. It was rated higher than Fromm but Fromm had variety so I just chose both!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

The people on her got me giving Ike and Sadie Fromm. I am really happy with it.


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> The people on her got me giving Ike and Sadie Fromm. I am really happy with it.


I am sure you are one of the people I saw mention it. Thanks!


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

I wanted to update. I had samples of Fromm and a one pound bag of Amicus. Every time I put Fromm in the bowl my Chloe ate it without leaving the bowl. She has always been picky and never has done that before. Every time I put Amicus in the bowl she snubbed it and only ate what she had to in order to not starve. :foxes15: I really wanted her to like Amicus since it is such an awesome food but it would just be a waste of money. 
Before when I was feeding Taste of the Wild she would pick through it and put a lot of it on the floor outside of her bowl. With the Fromm she may only snub one or two pieces of the entire bowl but usually eats every piece! I am sold on Fromm for picky eaters. 
She loves the Stella and Chewy treats but I already knew that! Right now we have a bag of Surf and Turf and I will be rotating it with the other Fromm flavors. Does Fromm have a buy so many get a free bag on the 4 pound bags? Do websites honor it if they do?
Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think they have a frequent buyers program. I'm not sure, even though I should probably find out. Lol. Glad she liked the Fromm!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

I know where I'm from fromm has a buy 12 get the 13th bag free. I don't know if it's just certain stores or if it's just the company. I would ask someone that works at the store you buy it from.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I started using Fromm about 3 weeks ago and Tessa has turned into a rel little fluff ball and her goopy eyes and runny nose cleared up as well!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tessa'smom said:


> I started using Fromm about 3 weeks ago and Tessa has turned into a rel little fluff ball and her goopy eyes and runny nose cleared up as well!


Yay!!!

Toby had severe hair loss before he went on Fromm and in the 6 months since he's been on it he's become a fluff ball too! I loveeeee hearing Fromm success stories since it made such a huge difference in Toby's life. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Homecooked diet here. 
I would like to try some Natures Instinct Raw boost and their
freezedried for just whenever times thou.
Blessings.


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Since being on it I have noticed Chloe's eyes are much less watery so less eye buggers and her coat looks even better than before. So shiney. I think she is doing the I am tired of this flavor thing though. Half way into the 4 pound bag she is now picking out kibble and throwing it on the floor like she used to do with the TOTW. So def going to have to rotate flavors. She is such a brat.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad she likes the Fromm  Don't be too upset about having to rotate flavors though, variety is good!


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Glad she likes the Fromm  Don't be too upset about having to rotate flavors though, variety is good!


Not upset about it at all. Just don't want to buy and have more than one 4 pound bag open at a time as she takes 4 to 5 weeks to go through one and I don't like to use an open bag more than a month. So she has to eat one flavor each month instead of getting to have variety at each meal.


----------

